# Beweather Pro Free On Getjar.



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

That's right go get the best weather app ever.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just saw this too. I already bought it when it was first released on the Android Market. It's a great app. I'd suggest if you like it after getting it from GetJar I encourage you to buy it from the Market so you can get future updates. They seem to always be improving something in BeWeather.

Drunk texted from my Gingerbreaton Bolt.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

very nice....this would fix my Sense Weather app envy.....now if only i could download the getjar app store.

having some serious trouble finding/downloading it.
anyone want to pull the app store .apk and load it up here for me








Edit: nevermind....i got it to load finally.

edited again: i am having a pretty "serious" problem here.
as you can see from the screen capture i have a mirrored image of the lower right corner of the screen where there shouldnt be anything. everything is working fine, the animations (not sure why the screen capture couldn't show the animations) are working fine.
i though it was the roboto font i was using, so i switched to the stock font, and it is still doing it. any thoughts?

running Liquid 3.1
stock and robot fonts do this
LCD density is stock (i believe) at 240


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> very nice....this would fix my Sense Weather app envy.....now if only i could download the getjar app store.
> 
> having some serious trouble finding/downloading it.
> anyone want to pull the app store .apk and load it up here for me
> ...


I have no idea. Never seen that

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

nativi said:


> I have no idea. Never seen that
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Just sent a support ticket to the team. hopefully they can help me out. going to try to change the LCD density and see if that works. maybe try restoring a Sense backup and checking that out. i am just at a loss. i am usually really good at figuring these things out and i am just stumped....shame, because it is a beautiful app


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> Just sent a support ticket to the team. hopefully they can help me out. going to try to change the LCD density and see if that works. maybe try restoring a Sense backup and checking that out. i am just at a loss. i am usually really good at figuring these things out and i am just stumped....shame, because it is a beautiful app


Having the same issue. Let us know if you get any response/progress.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Cblox said:


> Having the same issue. Let us know if you get any response/progress.


Same here. Also running Liquid 3.1.

Please let us know if you figure anything out.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Cblox said:


> Same here. Also running Liquid 3.1.
> 
> Please let us know if you figure anything out.


glad i am not the only one. i get the same thing with the free version from the market so i dont know what is going on. maybe a liquid 3.1 issue. i am going to flash a sense ROM and plain old CM7 and see if that fixes it as well. will keep you all updated when i hear back from them.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, looks like it is a liquid issue. Restored my CM7 and my SoaB Rome and they both looked fine.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> Ok, looks like it is a liquid issue. Restored my CM7 and my SoaB Rome and they both looked fine.


Well glad to hear it. Hope it works find with MIUI

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

